
BricaBox: Goodbye World! (lessons learned from a failed startup) - terpua
http://innonate.com/2008/06/19/bricabox-goodbye-world/
======
innonate
I'd be pleased to chat with anyone about the fun of a failed startup!
Seriously though, stay tuned for more posts and lessons I've learned.

~~~
bjclark
Could you talk about how you guys decided on the design for the front page?
Or, more generally, home much time/money did you spend on marketing and was it
in house or an agency?

IMO, it's pretty shocking. Your target market general population, people that
don't have tech skills, etc. and the background on text look isn't exactly,
um. . . inviting.

~~~
innonate
Sure... We did everything in house. For most the time it was two of us working
on the startup -- like many startups in general -- and the design was
conceived of by the lead developer.

We were investing $$ in a new design towards the end, but ran out of cash
before we could get it out the door!

~~~
wumi
"It’s here. After more than eight months of development, we’ve finally
launched our pride and joy, BricaBox."

That might have been a little on the longish side

------
timcederman
I'll be honest - I'm pretty techy and I just didn't get it. What is a "social
content app"? Why should I care? Clicking learn more didn't tell me anything.

Sorry, not very helpful now, but I am intrigued to know what the "technical
itch" you were trying to scratch was, and how you felt it might relate to
everyday people...

------
ucdaz
Keep your head up! Learn, make mistakes, and get up! Best wishes to your
future ventures!

